# Udder pictures, what do ya think?



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I bagged up my girls today for 12 hours and gave them udder clips and took some pictures. What do you all think? And please be honest, I am not going to be offended if you have a critique, there may be something you see that I don't. 

Bettie's 1st freshening udder, she freshened on 2/2. 

















Dixie's 3rd freshening udder, she freshened on 3/5


















I am very very very please with both of their udders. I can hardly wait to show them


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I like Dixie.  I know nothing about udders, I would just LOVE to get my hands on those teats! 


What clippers do you use?


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I have Wahl clippers and I use size 50 to get the close shave.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Can you cut them with those?


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

If you are asking about accidentally knicking them, no, I don't think so, I have never knicked them.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, good. I didn't know if they were for humans or not, but since they are it doesn't seem like they would make it easy to knick someone's head. LOL 

After watching our first sheep shearing, I am on my tip toes about knicking the goat's udders.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

First doe...

Could use higher attachments and width through the escutcheon. 
Her foreudder would be nicer if her udder was attached higher.
Capacity looks good.
I like her teat size and length, but they could be more plumb with nicer shape.
Medial could be a little stronger.

Second doe...

Awesome capacity.
Attachments look pretty good, though you can see her teats are lower than her hocks so ideally her udder could be up a bit higher.
Medial could be a little nicer.
Teats could be more centered and plumb....but not bad at all.
Her foreudder doesn't look great, but i'd have to see a closer photo to be sure. 
Overall, I really like the udder on this one.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Is it this one?


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you for the comments Kylee.  I would also like to see the first does udder a little better attached with better teat shape and maybe a little better placement. 

It is hard to see Dixie's fore udder but it blends seemlessly into her belly with no pocket at all. I do agree about her udder being a little higher up for sure, and I would like to maybe see a little more medial.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

The clippers I use for udders and cleaning up are these. Mine are very old so they don't look quite like this, but its the same model just newer.
https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...XyM-smqdyxY4AeNCrOtJmmlzrfgfAbuISzc4UZgjTh2wA


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, okay. Thanks so much! Sorry, didn't mean to hijack your thread!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

No problem  

Anyone else have any comments on their udders?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, I'm no expert nor do I play on on TV but I do think that the second one (the lighter colored one) has a fabulous looking udder! For some reason seeing light colored udders is easier for me.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I do like the second one best .


----------

